# Best carrier for toddler hip hold



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, be honest with me. Tell me what works best for a toddler hip carry. DS (16 months) wants to be up on my hip all the time, but I can't get anything done that requires two hands (which is almost everything). I have a BH mei tai and a moby, and although I've tried using both for a hip hold, neither of them is satisfactory. The BH is awkward and uncomfortable, and the Moby is just too loopy. DS always ends up hanging off me at a weird and uncomfortable angle.

So, fill me in. What works?


----------



## hedgewitch (Jan 24, 2008)

I love my maya wrap!


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

Maya Wrap (lightly padded) ring sling or a short woven wrap. I've been using a short woven wrap in rebozo carry and love it. Same concept as a ring sling, but no rings. Just an adjustable slip knot instead. Here's a picture with my 2 year old who weighs 29 lbs.

http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/w...pfaurebozo.jpg


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I think I'll have to give that a try. Thanks, guys.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

one-shouldered carriers are best for quick hip carries - ring slings are my personal favorite, but a pre-tied rebozo, rebozo with a slip-knot, or a pouch work too.

there is also a carrier or two on the market that are *just* for hip carries, i find that a little too specified personally, i like having the flexibility of a ring sling or rebozo, but that might be something to look into. the one everyone talks about is the Scootababy. i know quirkybaby sells them and i'm sure there are a couple of other WAHM's who sell them too


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

I like a ring sling for a hip carry, but I still can't use both hands since I can't get my arm all the way around my toddler.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I always think of a hip carry as a "one and a half hands free" type of position. You're definitely not going to get the range of motion and ability to use both hands that you would in a back carry or even a front carry.

My preference is for the Scootababy -- yes, it's a one-trick pony but at this age so is a ring sling or a pouch, really. And you can move the carrier more towards the front or more towards the back, just as you can with a ring sling or a pouch.

I like it because a) I like getting my dd's weight transferred to my hips and at 26 pounds she's just too heavy for a one-shoulder carrier for more than a few minutes, and b) I don't have to worry about her straightening her legs and submarining out the bottom, because she's securely buckled in. Even when I get a sling securely tucked under her bum and get her knees above her bum, legs spread wide, she's learned the trick to shooting her legs down and trying to slide down when she wants OUT of a carrier!


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Hotslings pouch!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

scootababy makes most sense to me.
From my experience, when I buy carriers that compromise on function or quality, I end up not using it.
I like ring slings and pouches for short hip carrying. But not for prolonged periods.


----------

